# Medinilla sedifolia help



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

is a Melastome from Madagascar.

What is your experience with it? I tried one mounted on my terrarium, grew like a $%@#, but died last June in an early heat wave. My tank is warm, and the Episcia, Anubias, Tillandsias, Angraecoids all thrive--but it is definitely not a tank for say, Pleurothallids

To use orchid terminology, would you call this Medinilla a "warm" or "intermediate" grower? And would you say it does or not like to be moist (i.e., let dry between waterings)? The limited info I find all says humid and warm.

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

All I know is that my large plant died (in the greenhouse) for no apparent reason. Which is a shame, because I really liked it.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Have you contacted the seller to ask for advice? I'm interested because I've wanted one for a while...


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

jacobi said:


> Have you contacted the seller to ask for advice? I'm interested because I've wanted one for a while...


Yes, of course... To put it politely, it was not a helpful experience...

ROB: Lemme guess, Plant went quickly, starting dropping leaves and browning with no discernable cause?


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

Yep. It was big enough that I had an almost infinite amount of cuttings to ship, but then it just sort of folded up. Sometimes when plants do that it is a pathogen of some sort (bacterial rot, perhaps). Could have been this time too. Went from nice to dead in a few weeks, I think.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

I only recently got this plant so I can't really speak from experience, but could the highly succulent leaves be a clue? After getting to see it in person I decided to place it in a tray that gets more air flow. Seems like a plant that could rot out easily, and I imagine in the right conditions once it starts it would take the whole pot down. Reminds me of something like a Hoya actually.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

KeroKero said:


> I only recently got this plant so I can't really speak from experience, but could the highly succulent leaves be a clue? After getting to see it in person I decided to place it in a tray that gets more air flow. Seems like a plant that could rot out easily, and I imagine in the right conditions once it starts it would take the whole pot down. Reminds me of something like a Hoya actually.


In Rob' greenhouse? And come to think of it, I use a computer fan!

But really--in a greenhouse?!? 

Corey, all I can tell you is that a few of us have had this (disturbing) experience. The plant grows--and grows. But when it goes, it goes The leaves start to cup and then fall--as quick as yer generic zombie apocalypse.

I do not think unreasonable that we all employ:

--A friable mix;
--Bright light;
--Day/night fluctuation in temp;
--Light foliar feeding with an epiphyte fertilizer.

I mean, these seem like fairly reasonable horticultural assumptions.

I can't even locate any botanical lit on it--are we sure it is an epiphyte? And what $#@& part of Madagascar? If anyone knows, please tell us...


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

You mean it's unlikely the plant would rot out from too little air flow in a greenhouse? It totally could given some greenhouse conditions. Greenhouses can be just as variable as our terrariums. Doesn't really make them better or worse, just different.

What are the different substrates being used?? Mine is currently in what I consider a heavy mix.

I guess there is also the issue of how deep the pot is... recently I've been noticing a number of shallow rotted plants (that may inhabit similar niches - not always as epiphytes) seem to have problems in substrate deeper than their roots. Something about all the extra substrate with water in it not being regulated by the roots of the plant can actually cause rot. This is typically why many of those same plants are recommended to be grown "root bound". Just another thought to toss into the pot of "whatever is going on", and why I'm standing by the pot with scissors waiting to snip some and toss it in a tiny pot for a safety cutting - it came as a rooted cutting in a MASSIVE pot.

The only information on it's growth habit lists it as one of the "root climber" epiphyte type (evidently this means rooted in the ground but relying on other plants for support). They are restricted to more shady/less disturbed habitats and their living climbing roots are drought sensitive - which is why this plant is found in good humidity. The roots while climbing provide a firm hold on the supporting trunks while taking advantage of stem run off, allowing them to get nutrients from the canopy - a handy trick in crappy soils. Sounds like it needs to have a base rooted in soil and allowed to climb, the climbing part which you'd treat like an epiphyte.


----------



## JoshH (Feb 13, 2008)

Whoa, this species is definitely an epiphyte. It has been collected primarily in the wet forests of eastern Madagascar, including the regions of Alaotra-Mangoro and Analamanga west to Antananarivo. Many of these are higher elevation on the edge of the central plateaus, usually between 1000-1500m. Collections have almost always been on moss covered tree trunks to several meters in height, meaning that it most likely is similar to many Peperomia species in that it favors the lower regions of the tree. 

I grow mine under fluorescents and medium temps. The plant should always be able to quickly dry out while the soil stays barely moist. Circulation is definitely key, as it most likely needs the frequent waterings and quick surface dry out similar to well grown Pyrrosia or Microgramma ferns in a greenhouse. In that respect, wrapping sphagnum on a cork or wood slab and establishing it on the mount may be better. Many have failed in keeping it long term, and I'e only had mine about a year....so we'll see. I don't see this as a dart terrarium plant at all....


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

This almost immediately reminded me of Peperomia prostrata which is the same style I'm growing it with (as the have the same succulent type leaf) amusingly the same style in which I grow the Microgramma as well. 

I don't think it's totally incompatible... maybe just incompatible with how most people keep their darts  Seems to be currently enjoying the same conditions as my plants in a leuc tank, but I'm also the person who puts a screen lid on for the "dry" season. Same set up my Mantella like.


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

My greenhouse (now closed, growing under lights these days) wasn't perfect, but it was pretty good for the Medinilla. I grew it from a couple of small cuttings into an 6" basket that was overflowing and blooming all the time. Then it died... Pretty much all at once.

Some plants are like that. I've had orchids growing for 10 years which all the sudden just went 'poof'. And a greenhouse can sometimes be the worst place to grow certain plants. A month of clouds, or a heat wave with intense sun, lord only knows what is going to happen. I'm happy with growing under lights again, for many reasons. Although a greenhouse is pretty awesome too, I miss it a little.


----------



## Groundhog (Dec 17, 2006)

Hey Josh and Corey:

I read and re-read both your posts, and thanked you for them. I really do not think what you wrote is at all incompatible. After all, allowing the plant to start rooted in a friable mix and then training it to climb a support (like a tree fern slab) is how many (vining) epiphytes actually grow. I also do not see it as a long-term candidate for a closed tank; I see it more like a hoya, nematanthus or peperomia.

My supposition on how/why mine died: I acquired a small rooted plant in September of 2010. I shook off some substrate and mounted it in a tree fern slab with a little NZ sphagnum to cover the small root ball. Placed in my vivarium, which is half-open for lizards, treefrogs, tillandsias, etc.) And I have a small fan to blow air out. Plant immediately took off like a $#@&! Covered the slab in a cascading effect, almost to the point where you'd think I shaped it--beautiful. 

Then we were hit with a freak heat wave (mid 90s) in early June 2011--plant immediately started dropping leaves--so I soaked it. Uh-uh...

Next time, I am going to do this: I have one of those "Habba scape" planters that you can stick on the back wall, so I fixed the tree fern slab vertically on top of it--looks like a tree hole. Will fill the planter with a loose epiphyte mix (seedling orchid bark, NZ spagnum, tree fern fiber). Will start the plant in the planter and let it climb the slab on its own. When I water, I will only spray the slab, and let some water drip into the planter, which should drain well. 

We shall see...


----------

